# مسابقة قسم هندسة الطيران الثانية



## م المصري (16 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
بفضل من الله لاقت مسابقة قسم الطيران الاولي قبولا و اقبالا من جانب الاعضاء و اشترك بها الكثير من السادة الاعضاء و قدموا نموذجا رائعا من التنافس ​ 
و يمكن مطالعة المسابقة الاولي و نتائجها ​ 
علي الروابط التالية ​ 
مسابقه فضائيه ...... هل أنت جاهز لتتحدي ؟​ 
نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه​ 
كما نحيط عنايتكم علما بأنه يسعدنا تلقي اقتراحاتكم بالنسبه لمسابقات الطيران القادمه و قسم الطيران بصفة عامه في الموضوع التالي ​ 
نحو قسم طيران ......... رائع​ 
و الان​ 
الي المسابقه الثانية لقسم الطيران​ 
اجب علي جميع الاسئلة الاتية :​ 
1- في اي عام كانت محاولة عالم الطيران العربي الاول عباس بن فرناس للطيران ؟ ​ 


2- ما هي اول دولة استعملت الطائرات في الحرب العالمية الاولي ؟ 


3- ما هو طراز الطائرة في الصورة التالية و ما هي بلد الصنع؟





اضغط علي الصورة للتكبير

4- في مواضيع قسم الطيران ورد موضوع يتحدث عن مهندسة طيران عربية و هي المهندسه الوحيده التي تناولها قسم الطيران .... من هي هذه المهندسه ؟ و من اي بلد ؟

5- في الصواريخ بعيدة المدي هل يفضل استخدام الوقود الصلب ام السائل ؟ ..... و لماذا ؟ 

6- *ما الفرق بين انواع المحركات الاتيه* : _Turbojet_Turbofan_Turboprop؟​ 
7- اذكر عناوين ثلاث مواضيع تتحدث عن الطائرات الهليكبتر من ملتقي المهندسين العرب مع نسخ رابط الموضوع في اجابتك ؟ 

8- ما هي وظيفة المروحه الصغيره في ذيل الطائرات الهليكوبتر؟ 

9- *ما المقصود بالمصطلحات الاتيه* : nozzle _ UAV_ thrust _ avionics_ Ballistics ؟ 

10- من هو العضو الفائز بالمسابقه الاولي لقسم الطيران و ما هي الجائزه التي فاز بها ؟ 

اسلوب الاجابات : ​ 
ترسل الاجابات عبر الرسائل الخاصه الي مشرف قسم الطيران م المصري ​ 
كما ارجو ان يقوم الساده الاعضاء الراغبين في الاشتراك (علما بانها مسابقه غير متخخصه او مخصصه لمهندسي الطيران) ​ 
ان يسجل اسمه و يتواصل معنا عبر الموضوع التالي :​ 
المشتركون في مسابقة الطيران الثانية​ 
مدة المسابقة : ​ 
ثلاثون يوما من الان ​ 
جوائز المسابقة : ​ 
نحيط عنايتكم علما بان جائزة المسابقه السابقة كانت اشتراك مجاني لمدة شهر في موقع رابيد شير .... و علي نفس المنوال في اختيار الجوائز ذات الطابع العلمي و المعرفي ​ 
فجوائز هذه المسابقه هي نقاط اشتراك في موقع تاميكوم العلمي لرفع الملفات العلمية ​ 
http://www.tamecom1.com/tamecom/index.php​ 
و هي كالتالي 

الفائز الرابع سيحصل علي 200 نقطه 

الفائز الثالث سيحصل علي 500 نقطه 

الفائز الثاني سيحصل علي 950 نقطه 

الفائز الاول سيحصل علي 1400 نقطه 

حظا سعيدا للجميع ,,,...., ​


----------



## جاسر (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جهد مبارك وتميز يزداد تألقاً 

الله يعطيك العافية 

مسابقة سهلة ممتنعه 

دمت بخير وعافية

..............................

تشجيعك دائما ... يدفعنا الي الامام .... مشرفنا العام 
م المصري


----------



## م المصري (13 يوليو 2008)

:73:بناءا علي رغبات عدد ليس بقليل من الساده الاعضاء 

فقد تقرر مد المسابقه الي 1-8-2008 

مع السماح لمن ارسلوا اجابات بارسال اجابات اخري 

و التقييم علي آخر نسخه مرسله 

مع العلم بان المسابقه سهله للغايه .....  .... 

تحياتي ​


----------

